# A good example of PTK double knife



## Charlemagne (May 29, 2017)

Simple and direct.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 29, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Simple and direct.


What is that hand armor they are using? I could find use for that in some of our work.


----------



## Danny T (May 29, 2017)

Looks like he is using an mma glove along with a Lameco type of arm guard.
Arm Guard


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 29, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Looks like he is using an mma glove along with a Lameco type of arm guard.
> Arm Guard


That looks right, thanks! I can see use for that in some of our weapons work.


----------



## Danny T (May 29, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> That looks right, thanks! I can see use for that in some of our weapons work.


We use them. Allows for hard slashing and targeting.


----------

